# Possible Coolant Leak



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I have noticed my coolant has been decreasing more and more. I have already had the recall done and I found some wet areas. (See attached) would these areas be indicators of a coolant leak?


Also note, these images were taken when the engine was cold (6hrs).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Refill the coolant tank and put a bottle of GM's Florescent Coolant Dye. When the coolant leaks out again - and it will - you'll see residue from the dye. This will help you pinpoint the leak.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Interesting, I found the majority if not almost all the coolant residue on the engine mount? near the bottom of the radiator fan. See attached.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Check the hose that returns to the coolant tank. This has been a spot that breaks easy.. It leaks slowly until it completely breaks. I had exact areas with fluid you have.

Before you check it have something to stop the fluid if it breaks in your hand. I had to put a large screw in until I got a replacement hose.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Why is your coolant green? I thought the right stuff for the Cruze was orange?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Interesting, I found the majority if not almost all the coolant residue on the engine mount? near the bottom of the radiator fan. See attached.


Dexcool is red. The A/C refrigerant is green.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Dexcool is red. The A/C refrigerant is green.


Yep, you've got a freon leak - it has a flourescent dye in the system to make leaks easy to spot. Sadly, a rock punching a hole in the AC condensor seems to happen quite often with these cars.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Now wait I second, I just put the coolant florescent dye in a day ago and that's when that showed up, so I think it is actually a coolant leak, unless my freon is leaking too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Now wait I second, I just put the coolant florescent dye in a day ago and that's when that showed up, so I think it is actually a coolant leak, unless my freon is leaking too.


Ah ok. It's the exact color of the AC stuff, but yeah, you probably wouldn't see that there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The GM coolant dye is red/orange and makes dexcool turn a muddy red color. Your leak is green - you have an A/C Freon leak. You may also have a coolant leak based on the first set of pictures but that last picture is definitely Freon. I had a Freon explosion in my Montana and the entire engine bay was bright green.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> The GM coolant dye is red/orange and makes dexcool turn a muddy red color. Your leak is green - you have an A/C Freon leak. You may also have a coolant leak based on the first set of pictures but that last picture is definitely Freon. I had a Freon explosion in my Montana and the entire engine bay was bright green.



I am not typically the argumentative type, but unless the tech put the wrong thing in, it turned my coolant green. See the photo of my tank attached.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Interesting, I found the majority if not almost all the coolant residue on the engine mount? near the bottom of the radiator fan. See attached.


If that's passenger side, we could be looking at water pump.

If driver's side, there's a complex of hoses and the plastic engine coolant outlet that's suspect.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

johnnydicamillo said:


> I am not typically the argumentative type, but unless the tech put the wrong thing in, it turned my coolant green. See the photo of my tank attached.


Very definitely not the right color for dexcool. I can't even begin to guess what would turn dexcool green so I would guess you have the old style coolant in there.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I am starting to question if it was the correct dye; Only turns green when the dye was put into it. The coolant is Prestone G.M Dex cool approved antifreeze/coolant. Anyways, back to the task at hand, the leak spots are happening on the drivers side. I am thinking about placing a mini camera down there over night. In fact, I am thinking I should flush it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

johnnydicamillo said:


> I am starting to question if it was the correct dye; Only turns green when the dye was put into it. The coolant is Prestone G.M Dex cool approved antifreeze/coolant. Anyways, back to the task at hand, the leak spots are happening on the drivers side. I am thinking about placing a mini camera down there over night. In fact, I am thinking I should flush it.


Now you understand why I thought that was freon and not dexcool.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Dexcool is the marketing brand for GM. You can use the green color since they now are all the same. Go to any auto store and they state right on the jug works for all types. There might be few exotic cars that use a different type but green or red doesn't matter like it use too. However the change interval does change if you do this. 

More than likely that was a dye. But from your earlier pics you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cruze2011white said:


> Dexcool is the marketing brand for GM. You can use the green color since they now are all the same. Go to any auto store and they state right on the jug works for all types. There might be few exotic cars that use a different type but green or red doesn't matter like it use too.
> 
> Makes me wonder though why its that green though?


I have a jug of Prestone Dexcool and it's orange.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

The jug I also have is red/orange, just on the jugs at store says it works for both. However it does lower the change interval.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Just to clarify the coolant in the jug is orange. When I put the florescent dye in, it turned green.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Update, it looks like it is leaking from this large hose outlined in red.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bet its coming from the connector. We've had several members have to replace that connector.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's probably running down the hose and the dripping off. You'll have to get a good light and a mirror to make sure where it's coming from.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I just submitted a post w/ this same exact issue, I went outside & looked at this section & put my hand under the hose the car is cooled down & I felt wet antifreeze on it very little tho, but I see where its ran down this side. Now some are mentioning that its coming from the "connector" & not so much the hose? 

I got appoint to have the car check this wed. but if its a hose there gonna charge me near $300 dollars to change this; & I can do this myself including changing the hose as its pretty straight forward w/ the clamps. Can someone chime in & let me know how I can check to see if its the connector or the hose?



johnnydicamillo said:


> Update, it looks like it is leaking from this large hose outlined in red.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

When Obermd mentions "connector" I believe he's referring to the plastic water outlet connection. This plastic connects to the side of the engine block, and the hose marked as this one, connects to this water outlet. 

If the water outlet is cracked fluid can drain down the hose and drip off. You're going to have to get a little mirror so you can inspect the bottom side of that hose. That's the upper radiator hose. It could be leaking, but we've seen many more water outlets cracking than radiator hose failures.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

If the water outlet is bad lets say is it covered under the powertrain warranty as stated here :

_



Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose

Click to expand...

_Please forgive me as I am that savvy when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> When Obermd mentions "connector" I believe he's referring to the plastic water outlet connection. This plastic connects to the side of the engine block, and the hose marked as this one, connects to this water outlet.
> 
> If the water outlet is cracked fluid can drain down the hose and drip off. You're going to have to get a little mirror so you can inspect the bottom side of that hose. That's the upper radiator hose. It could be leaking, but we've seen many more water outlets cracking than radiator hose failures.



BINGO!!! That looks like it! What is the part number on that? Is that simple to replace?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is your car still under Powertrain warranty? If so, make it the dealer's problem.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well after further inspection mine is doing the same exact thing as yours johnnydicamillo fluid is all over my motor mount & I checked my water intake on the side there its hard to really see in there, but I noticed it real wet around it there & down on the transmission & straight down to the motor mount really wet, I looked at my oil filter section & its try as can be, now I am gonna think if its my coolant hose was bad wouldn't it be really wet in that section?

hope someone chimps in - I really hope its the water intake bad & not the hose I already replaced one not long ago the inner cooler hose; so any advise & johnnydicamillo was your like I described mine?


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I went got a small mirror & I held it under there w/ a light & I started the motor, after a few seconds of running I started noticing a small drip start forming under the horse where the clamp connects to the water intake so what is the take on this? 

The hose or the water intake?


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is your car still under Powertrain warranty? If so, make it the dealer's problem.


Last time I had it at the dealer for a recall they kept it for 2 weeks and since I am only 19, they couldn't give me a loaner car.




joshuab said:


> Well after further inspection mine is doing the same exact thing as yours johnnydicamillo fluid is all over my motor mount & I checked my water intake on the side there its hard to really see in there, but I noticed it real wet around it there & down on the transmission & straight down to the motor mount really wet, I looked at my oil filter section & its try as can be, now I am gonna think if its my coolant hose was bad wouldn't it be really wet in that section?
> 
> hope someone chimps in - I really hope its the water intake bad & not the hose I already replaced one not long ago the inner cooler hose; so any advise & johnnydicamillo was your like I described mine?



Exactly what I was describing. It looks like my water outlet is cracked and it dripping down the hose that I initially thought it was.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Last time I had it at the dealer for a recall they kept it for 2 weeks and since I am only 19, they couldn't give me a loaner car.


Actually, they can. They may not be able to do it via a car rental agency but they can always pull a used car off their lot for you.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I will remember that next time they leave me without a car and refuse to even give me a ride back to school. Got to take advantage of uber for a couple weeks.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Update: I took it to the dealer and they said it was leaking coolant in a few places, I will post the results once I get the car back later today, but they said some of the leaks will not be covered under warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With multiple leaks ask them to see if GM will do a customer satisfaction coverage for the repairs that aren't covered under warranty.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay, I got my car back two days ago, and here is the report:
Coolant leak at Water Pump Plug and At Coolant outlet housing to surge tank. Tech pressure tested and found two leaks/
Tech replaced Water Pump and Outlet Housing.

Replace Lower Radiator Hose to Engine and Replace Bypass Hose to Engine

Total Cost $360-365


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

What year is this cruze? The early years were covered on water pumps for 10 years and over 100,000 miles. 

$360 for a water outlet and a few hoses? I thought the water outlet was part of the powertrain 5 year 100,000 mile warranty. 

You may wish to PM Jackie GM Customer Care Detriot, MI to take a look at your warranty. This seems like a lot of money for one repair assuming the water pump was covered by the extended warranty coverage


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> What year is this cruze? The early years were covered on water pumps for 10 years and over 100,000 miles.
> 
> $360 for a water outlet and a few hoses? I thought the water outlet was part of the powertrain 5 year 100,000 mile warranty.
> 
> You may wish to PM Jackie GM Customer Care Detriot, MI to take a look at your warranty. This seems like a lot of money for one repair assuming the water pump was covered by the extended warranty coverage


This is a 2012. I believed the water outlet was covered under warranty and so was the pump. The hoses and plugs were not covered.


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

Just bring it back to the dealer. there's a 10 year warranty on the water pump which for me is always the source of cooler leak.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Okay, I got my car back two days ago, and here is the report:
> Coolant leak at Water Pump Plug and At Coolant outlet housing to surge tank. Tech pressure tested and found two leaks/
> Tech replaced Water Pump and Outlet Housing.
> 
> ...



You should not have paid a cent. The water outlet is covered by the power train warranty and the water pump is covered for 10 years 150,000 miles. That is total BS.
Did the hoses have a silver lining or something? I wish GM would do something about these robber dealers.

How many miles do you have on your Cruze? You don't have a high mileage badge so I am assuming you are under 100,000 miles. Everything should of been covered.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> johnnydicamillo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I got my car back two days ago, and here is the report:
> ...



Going on 87,000 miles now. I guess I never have the best of luck with dealers.


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Going on 87,000 miles now. I guess I never have the best of luck with dealers.


did u get it used? That's the only way this won't be covered


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jjngundam said:


> did u get it used? That's the only way this won't be covered


Nope. PT warranty still applies to used vehicles.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> You should not have paid a cent.


Powertrain doesn't cover hoses. B2B would, but he was well outside of that.


----------

